# Where to find puppy growth chart online?



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

Persia is growing up so fast! She has (at least) double her size in just 4 weeks. 

Was wondering if anyone knew where I could find a growth chart online. I want to know what to expect in the coming months. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

*I meant*

I meant with photos not just measurements/weight. Thanks!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Hate to tell ya but there's no such thing as a Giant Poodle.
Only Standard, miniature and toy and their sizes are clearly laid out according to the AKC guidebook.

There cannot be a growth chart that is accurare since it depends of many different things including genetics of grandparent.

Persia is a beautiful name and she looks so pretty. But normally you wouldn't really want a very large female since she would be OVER sized. But she may not turn out as large as you might think, which would bee a good thing. 

The BIGGEST growth spurt is between 4 and 7 months. After that is slows down a lot.


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

I dont know if there is a chart, since they all pretty much grow at differant rates..Maybe ask your vet if she is on the right growing track.


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

How old is your puppy? How much does he/she weigh/height? I have a 5 month old standard. I have kept a chart of how much she has grown and would be happy to tell you her weight/size at your pup's age.

Kim


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Like Kim, I have also been tracking the growth of my standard puppy, who is now 19 weeks old. I'm happy to share.

Alternatively, maybe we (PF) can put together a growth chart with standard deviations?


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

*Everyone's*

input sound great. Thanks!

Persia is 11 weeks and today at the vet weighed in at a whopping 15Lbs and all is well. 5 weeks ago she was only 7 lbs. She is a standard, but in China they are called Giant Poodles. 

I was asking because my Poodle book had a website where a photographic growth chart was supposed to be available, but I couldn't find it. It was dogchannel.com and Club Poodle. Both sites are quite messy. PF is so much better. (thanks to y'all!)

It's for her personal space. She is in a puppy pen which she loves. When she wants to play alone or sleep she sits in front of it. So, cute! 

Earlier this week, when I was leaving she followed me to the door to my surprise. Yep! She can climb out now, so my hubby put chicken wire on top to allow her to continue maximum space instead of a just a kennel. 

Just trying to figure what to do next as the chicken wire is so ugly, but also careful that she won't outgrow it so soon. 

I know those small kennel are not cruel but she enjoys playing in the pen. I would hate to take her from the penthouse to cramp motel.

Any suggestions? 

She is not housetrain, yet. She is 100% good when she is hanging out with us, and even rings her bell to go outside. But, if she sneaks out of our sight to another room alone she will pee. I'm thinking it is a nervous pee. 

How long until they are housetrain or is it common to confine older dogs when left alone? Thanks!


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

Bella weighed 12.5 lbs at 11 weeks and she was 14.25". 

I would post about your pen question in a separate post to get more input on that. We bought Bella a 48" crate and used the divider. From my understanding, they should only have enough room to stand and turn around in. This helps so much with potty training b/c they do not want to pee/poop in their sleeping space. I have never crate trained before this, but I will never ever not crate train again. It has been great. This is the crate that I have.

Amazon.com: Midwest Life Stages Double-Door Folding Metal Dog Crate, 48 Inches by 30 Inches by 33 Inches: Home & Garden

How long is your puppy left in the pen at a time? Does she pee/poop in there? How big is the pen?

Kim


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

Liz,

I have no problem giving you my chart information. I think it would be great to have an idea of what your pup's weight/height would be at a certain age. Today, Bella is 23 weeks. I will weigh and measure (to the best of my ability, lol) her today.

Kim


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

I've been wondering the same - about normal growth rates and what to expect when Lili is full grown. Especially since I need to buy her a new crate and want it to fit her when she's done growing!

Lili weighed 9.9lbs at 8 weeks old, and was 29lbs at 18 weeks old.


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

How old is Lilith now? What is her current weight and height?

I just weighed Bella and she is 29 lbs and 21 inches. She is 23 weeks today. I would love for her to grow a few more inches.

Kim


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Your breeder should be able to provide some useful information about how big your puppy *might* be when fully grown, and rates of maturity. Some lines mature more slowly or faster than others, and that is why it isn't all that useful to know height/weight for a given age unless you also know the lines. Your breeder should be able to give you information about the height/weight of the dam and sire, as well as what size dogs each has produced in the past. She should also have some idea of how fast her lines mature. 

As for your puppy pen escapee, some makers of exercise pens also sell wire mesh tops that fit them.


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

*Thanks*

I'll take that advice. I guess I'm just planning ahead for her new personal space since I can't believe she has already outgrown the puppy pen. 
Breeder said she would be about 50-55 lbs and I have photos of the parents and they seem normal for standards.

Pen is her personal/safe place. Feedings are outside and toilet in the backyard. Before I covered it up, I used to fit in there and used to take little naps and play with her. 

Feralpudel, thanks, I'll look online for the mesh cover. This is what I'm working with now.


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

kimstm said:


> How old is Lilith now? What is her current weight and height?
> 
> I just weighed Bella and she is 29 lbs and 21 inches. She is 23 weeks today. I would love for her to grow a few more inches.
> 
> Kim



Lilith is almost 21 weeks old, and is 33lbs. I'd have to measure her height. How do you do this? Ground to shoulder with her standing?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Lilith said:


> I'd have to measure her height. How do you do this? Ground to shoulder with her standing?


Yes, but expect her to look at you as though you're coming after her with an axe rather than a harmless measuring tape. It helps if you have taught her to hold a stack, or at least stand/stay.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for sharing their data.

We don't have enough data to make a decent growth chart, in part because we're lacking data for adult spoos. Also, we're lacking height information - weight seems easier to measure. However, there are a few interesting trends:

1. Puppies approximately double in weight between weeks 5 and 10.
2. Puppies approximately triple in weight between weeks 10 and 20.
3. Maximum growth rate is about 2 lbs/week for puppies under 6 months old.

I have an excel file with the information collected so far. PM me if you'd like the file.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Got a message that you aren't allowing private messages.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Searcher - Right after I PM'ed you, I think I figured out the problem. Let me know if there are any further issues.


----------



## MyGirlAbby (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow, its amazing how different everyones puppies are. My Abby is 18 inches and only 22.3 lbs at 19 weeks. She was the runt of the litter so i expected her to be on the smaller side. However she has gained 7 pounds and 3 inches in 2 weeks so I am wondering if she is going to fool everyone and just blossum.


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks like Lilith is about 21.5 inches (very rough - just eat the dried liver and pay no attention to the level I'm holding over your shoulder - approximation), just under 33lbs, almost 21 weeks old.

For her the dam was not very tall, the sire was HUGE. No idea weight or height because I was too busy trying to survive that monster jumping up on me (yeah,... both parents jumped all over me.. doesn't bode well for my current fight to keep Lilith from jumping all over people). Girls from that pairing tend to be small, per the breeder. So Lilith is probably rapidly approaching full size...


----------

